# An Announcement



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It's been a bit hectic today and I did intend to post something earlier but in case nobody has noticed, romybaskets has accepted our offer to mod the homemaking forums, some with grandmotherbear. 

I think she's a great fit and would like to welcome her aboard.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

wr said:


> It's been a bit hectic today and I did intend to post something earlier but in case nobody has noticed, romybaskets has accepted our offer to mod the homemaking forums, some with grandmotherbear.
> 
> I think she's a great fit and would like to welcome her aboard.


Thank you WR! It is my privilege to become a moderator!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Great choice!

Thank you most kindly AngieM2! It is indeed a privilege.


----------

